

Mixpanel (YC S09) now has "really really slow analytics" - suhail
http://mixpanel.com

======
Major_Grooves
I don't think April fool's jokes are /really/ meant to damage your own brand.
:/

~~~
brlewis
They should really use some kind of analytical tool to measure what effect
this joke is having on CTR and conversions.

~~~
nreece
They are I guess. And that's why it's still up there.

